# dry yard



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

My yard is so dry that even when I water it, giant cracks are in the dirt still like on the desert floor, does anyone know how I can get some of this water to stay?


----------



## E_Atkins (Jul 3, 2008)

Water after dark. That should help.


----------

